# Natural Bodybuilding Routine with Periodization



## Arnold (Feb 7, 2012)

*Natural Bodybuilding Routine with Periodization*
_by Hugo Rivera_

If you are wondering how to implement periodization (which is the orderly variation of your workout parameters ??? sets, reps and rest in between sets) in order to gain muscle and lose fat, here is another sample natural bodybuilding routine that uses periodization.

*Why Use Periodization?*

Because, as I have mentioned several times, your body will get used to any routine that you throw at it.  Thus, you need to change your workout parameters in order to continue to gain muscle and lose fat.

*Here is a sample bodybuilding routine that uses periodization.*

Weeks 1-3

Workout (A): Monday/Thursday ???Legs

Leg Extensions 3 sets of 15, 12, 10 reps (45 sec rest)

Superset:

Medium Stance Squats 3 sets 10-15 reps (no rest)
Wide Stance Squats * 3 sets 10-15 reps (90 second rest)

* Use the same weight for the wide stance squats that you used for the medium stance.

Superset:
Leg Press 3 sets 10-15 reps (no rest)
Stationary Lunges * 3 sets 10-15 reps (90 second rest)

*Perform the stationary lunges, one leg at a time followed by the next one.  Press with the heel to emphasize the glutes and hamstrings.

Superset:
Lying Leg Curls 3 sets of 10-15 reps (no rest)
Dumbbell Stiff Legged Dead-lifts 3 sets of 10-15 reps (1 min rest)

One Legged Calf Press Giant-set * 7 sets of 8-20 reps

*Perform all 7 sets by alternating back and forth non-stop between legs.  Start with a weight you can do for about 20 repetitions.

Workout (B): Tuesday/Friday-Chest/Back/Abs

Superset:
Wide Grip Pull-up (or Pull-down) to Front 4 sets 10-15 reps (no rest)
Incline Dumbbell Press 4 sets 10-15 reps (1 min rest)

Superset:
Close Reverse Grip Chins (or Close Grip Pull-down with palms facing you) 4 sets 10-15 reps (no rest)
Dumbbell Bench Press 4 sets 10-15 reps (1 min rest)

Superset:
Incline Flyes 3 sets of 10-15 reps (no rest)
Low Pulley Rows 3 sets of 10-15 reps (1 min rest)

Tri-Set:
Bicycle Crunches 3 sets of 10-30 reps (no rest)
Crunches 3 sets of 10-30 reps (no rest)
Leg Raises 3 sets of 10-30 reps (30 sec rest)

Workout (C): Wednesday/Saturday-Shoulders/Arms

Lateral Raises 3 sets of 10-15 reps (45 sec rest)

Superset:
Bent Over Laterals 3 sets 10-15 reps (no rest)
Dumbbell Shoulder Press 3 sets 10-15 reps (1 min rest)

Superset:
Concentration Curls 3 sets 10-15 reps (no rest)
Triceps Pushdowns (straight bar) 3 sets 10-15 reps (1 min rest)

Giant-set:
Dumbbell Curls 3 sets of 10-15 reps (no rest)
Triceps Dips (on parallel bars) 3 sets of 10-15 reps (no rest)
Hammer Curls 3 sets of 10-15 reps (no rest)
Seated One Arm Overhead Triceps Extensions 3 sets of 10-15 reps (90 sec rest)

Weeks 4-6

Workout (A):  Monday/Thursday ???Legs

Modified Superset:
Wide Stance Squats 4 sets of 10, 8, 6, 4 reps (90 second rest)
Lying Leg Curls 4 sets of 10, 8, 6, 4 reps (90 second rest)

Note: alternate back and forth between exercises resting 90 seconds after each set.

Modified Superset:
Leg Press 4 sets of 10, 8, 6, 4 reps (90 second rest)
Stationary Lunges 4 sets of 10, 8, 6, 4 reps (90 second rest)

Standing Calf Raises 6 sets of 6-12 reps (60 sec rest)

Workout (B):  Tuesday/Friday-Chest/Back/Abs

Modified Superset:
Wide Grip Pull-up (or Pull-down) to Front 4 sets of 10, 8, 6, 4 reps (90 second rest)
Incline Bench Press 4 sets of 10, 8, 6, 4 reps (90 second rest)

Modified Superset:
Close Reverse Grip Chins (or Close Grip Pull-down with palms facing you) 4 sets of 10, 8, 6, 4 reps (90 second rest)
Bench Press 4 sets of 10, 8, 6, 4 reps (90 second rest)

Modified Superset:
Rope Crunches 4 sets of 12, 10, 8, 8 (60 second rest)
Weighted Leg Raises 4 sets of 12, 10, 8, 8 (60 second rest)

Workout (C): Wednesday/Saturday-Shoulders/Arms

Modified Superset:
Military Press 4 sets of 10, 8, 6, 4 reps (90 second rest)
Rear Delt Rows 4 sets of 10, 8, 6, 4 reps (90 second rest)

Modified Superset:
Preacher Curls 4 sets of 10, 8, 6, 4 reps (90 second rest)
Close Grip Bench Press 4 sets of 10, 8, 6, 4 reps (90 second rest)

Modified Superset:
Barbell Curls 4 sets of 10, 8, 6, 4 reps (90 second rest)
Triceps Dips 4 sets of 10, 8, 6, 4 reps (90 second rest)

*Bodybuilding Workout Frequency Training Options*

Even though the sample periodization workout that will shortly be presented prescribes six days a week, if you need more recovery you have several options:

    Three Days a Week: After Week 1, perform Workout (A) on Monday, Workout (B) on Wednesday, and Workout (C) on Friday. After six weeks, move on to the workouts presented under Weeks 5-7 and perform Workout (A) on Monday, Workout (B) on Wednesday, and Workout (C) on Friday. You will perform those workouts also for 6 weeks and then go back to Week 1, change the exercises and start over.

    Two Days On, One Day Off, One Day On, One Day Off Cycle: After Week 1, perform Workout (A) on Monday, Workout (B) on Tuesday, and Workout (C) on Thursday. On Saurday you start again with Workout (A), Sunday perform Workout (B), and Tuesday finish off with Workout (C). Keep repeating the cycle in this manner for a total of 6 times. After the sixth cycle move on to the workouts presented under Weeks 5-7. You will perform those workouts also for 6 cycles and then go back to Week 1, change the exercises and start over.

    Three Days On, One Day Off Cycle: After Week 1, perform Workout (A) on Monday, Workout (B) on Tuesday, and Workout (C) on Wednesday. On Friday you start again with Workout (A), Saturday perform Workout (B), and Sunday finish off with Workout (C). Keep repeating the cycle in this manner for a total of 6 times. After the sixth cycle move on to the workouts presented under Weeks 5-7. You will perform those workouts also for 6 cycles and then go back to Week 1, change the exercises and start over.

    5 Days On, Weekends Off Cycle: After Week 1, perform Workout (A) on Monday, Workout (B) on Tuesday, and Workout (C) on Wednesday. Start again with Workout (A) on Thursday and Workout (B) on Friday. Rest over the weekends and start the week with Workout (C) on Monday. After three weeks, move on to the workouts presented under Weeks 5-7.






YouTube Video


----------



## savalacad (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Feb 23, 2012)

This is a good thread which should not be overlooked

Started lifting in my teens with full body workouts every other day. Kept it up for a few years changing the excercises every now and again and made great gains.

Then in my twenties my gains started slowing, lifts were not increasing in weight and I felt I was over training so I switched to a 5 day split each day focusing on individual muscle groups. 

The gains commenced again and at the same level as when I first started lifting.

Then again after time gains started slowing ... so I kept to the 5 day split focusing on a different muscle groups each day, but changed the type of excercises I was performing; that again commenced the gains.

Now 32 and still gaining naturally, never used AAS and can bench 125kg for 8 reps.

I still mix up routines ( I have 2 different routines per muscle group which I've formulated through trial and error ) and rest days quite frequently I suppose in attempt to promote and shock growth.

The biggest lesson I learnt is that age changes the way your body grows so it is vital to adapt routines accordingly and not be afraid to expermenting.


----------



## ciulloboe (Feb 23, 2012)

awesome article.


----------



## bb75 (Feb 25, 2012)

Will this cause overtraing for a natural dude...


----------



## ripsid (Feb 26, 2012)

good read.


----------



## andyrodgers (Aug 10, 2012)

thanks for sharing very good information, you have done a great job


----------

